# fischen in Rumänien, Bulgarien, Ukraine, Kasachstan, Mongolei und Russland



## sowieso22 (7. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich fahre am Anfang von Mai bis September mit dem Moped in folgende Länder Rumänien, Bulgarien, Ukraine, Kasachstan, Mongolei und Russland.  Als Fischer und Jäger plane ich selbstverständlich mich selbst zu verpflegen. Dazu benötige ich rechtliche Infos zu den Fischereibestimmungen. Mir ist klar das Eure Infos keine Rechtsverbindlichen Aussagen darstellen. Bin auch sehr dankbar zu den Links der Länderseiten.

Danke und Gruß

Hansi

und ab Mai auf Tour unter hansiwansi.de


----------

